# Tom 48



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Are there 9 leads on the motor?


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Some 3 phase motors are dual-voltage, some are not. If it has more than 3 leads, it is likely dual voltage. If you can give us the lead numbers, we can give you the info. 

Rob


----------



## TOM 48 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks Everyone For The Information - From The Infor I Have It Has 6 Leads On The Schematic But I Was Told That This Was For Two Speed Operation - It's A 3 Hp 3 Phase Spindle Motor And Looks To Be Be In A Delta Config Labeled Ua,ub -va,vb,wa,wb - Is There A Way I Can Copy The Schematic On To This Site From A Scanned File?

Thanks
Tom 48


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOM 48 said:


> .....- Is There A Way I Can Copy The Schematic On To This Site From A Scanned File?
> 
> Thanks
> Tom 48


Click here.


----------

